# Question for the Kickboxers?



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 4, 2007)

I started cross training in kickboxing, and I am trying to develop my knee and elbow strikes. What kind of exercises do you do on your own for this?


----------



## LegLockGuy (Sep 5, 2007)

Get yourself a headache bag and an uppercut bag. At my gym those two are exclusive for knee and elbow strikes. Also shadow box with them. Elbow, elbow, knee. Also switch them up. Lead elbow/back knee, back elbow/switch/knee.

Hope I was some of help to you.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah thanks.


----------

